# Help Save Ringneck Parakeets from being culled UK



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

would you guys be kind enough to sign this petition please to help save these beautiful wild Indian ringnecks in the UK from being culled thank you.

please cross post

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/help-save-ringneck-parakeets-from-being-culled#signatures


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

has anybody signed?


i hate seeing innocent animals being destroyed!


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Where are these birds and why are they not being rehomed


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

this is what i got from the site!

As most of you reading this will be Parrot or Bird lovers. My aim in this petition is to save the Ringneck Parakeet from being culled within the Uk.

It has recently been reported that Uk Ringneck Parakeets are under threat of being culled by individuals who can as of January 2010 apply for a license from Natural England to cull Ringneck Parakeets that are causing a neusense on property or land and have a legitimate reason for doing so.

These beautiful parrots are allegedly causing problems for farmers, land owners and reported to be affecting the smaller bird populations with the UK especially the South of England.

The following article is a BBC News publication that has reported on the plight of the Ringneck Parakeet. Please read this article before commencing.

BBC NEWS | England | London | 'Problem' parakeets can be shot

Now the article states that the Parakeets are potentially carrying disease, which as far as im aware an unfounded statement and has not been proven anywhere.
There is also no evidence that the parrots have a direct impact on the smaller bird populations within our countryside and urban areas.

Ringneck Parakeets are a protected species within the Uk, but as of now they have been listed in the same league as Pigeons, Crows, and Magpies.

How can this be?

The story goes that by accident the parakeets were released at Heathrow Airport after a container they were being held in was opened. Ive heard that they escaped from Windsor Safari Park when that closed down. Whichever story is true it was man that released them into the wild either by accident or on purpose we don't know. 
Surely if man released them, and as a result they have adapted to the British Climate, we should give them the respect they deserve.

Personally I don't understand why such a beautiful looking bird is being targeted in this way. From what I hear through my website and from the general public they love to see the green flocks flying around our neighbourhood.

The population of Parakeets is reported to be growing at approx 30% annually mainly in and around London, Heathrow, Middlesex and Surrey. 
Surely these lovely little parrots are not an eyesore. They are gorgous looking bird and have such a presence in the air especially in flocks.

I ask you now to help in the fight to keep our parakeets free and to put a STOP to licences being handed out allowing the culling of Ringneck Parakeets in the UK.

This petition will be sent to all Official Channels including Her Majesty the Queen, Prime Minister Brown, Agriculture Minister, Natural England.

If you would like to help save these wonderful looking birds then please sign the petition now.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

tinamary said:


> Where are these birds and why are they not being rehomed


they are wild birds!


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> they are wild birds!


It's a lovely idea, though. Let's all go out and catch ourselves a couple of pet parakeets, it would solve the overpopulation problem.


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

signed xxxx


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Its one of the those problems that is hard to solve. 
If we leave them and they are not native they will be putting native birds at risk by using resources up.
If we try to cull them it will cause an outrage with people who see the birds as pretty and cute.
Its another problem like the squirrel, they will be persecuted because they are not native but people like them.


----------



## jc2008 (Oct 31, 2008)

These birds are vast in number and are not native to our lands they destroy trees and aid in the decline of our rare British species.
There fore a cull is important.
Remember the grey squirrel!


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

Signed



jc2008 said:


> These birds are vast in number and are not native to our lands they destroy trees and aid in the decline of our rare British species.
> There fore a cull is important.
> Remember the grey squirrel!


Grey-Squirrel.org.uk - Professor Acorn's We're as native as you!


----------

